# Need idea's on costume bat wings



## BrandonSL (Jun 24, 2010)

Alright Im in the progress of making a costume to bring to a convention. The character is human with bat like features. The main part im having trouble with is how to construct the wings and with what.

Can people show me there opinions on how I can go about constructing the skeleton for these wings and possibly good fabric material to cover the skeleton with? *I searched around but im trying for more info*

Some reference pics of the wings (bat wings)

http://browse.deviantart.com/?qh=&section=&global=1&q=ulquiorra+segunda+etapa#/d1wkvd4

Thanks everyone


----------



## tot13 (Jul 25, 2007)

BrandonSL said:


> Alright Im in the progress of making a costume to bring to a convention. The character is human with bat like features. The main part im having trouble with is how to construct the wings and with what.
> 
> Can people show me there opinions on how I can go about constructing the skeleton for these wings and possibly good fabric material to cover the skeleton with? *I searched around but im trying for more info*
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum, Brandon. The wings in the pic you provided will be awesome if you can get it done. Regardless of how you decide to do it, I suspect you'll need the ability to open and close them - due to space restrictions or slow dancing, and therefore I think you should plan to build them around a chest harness for leverage and stability.

Check out Phil's thread about his articulated wings:

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16046&highlight=wings


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Look through these threads for ideas.

Need wings to flap

 Wings for demon prop 

help on Demon wings


----------



## BrandonSL (Jun 24, 2010)

Thanks for the links tot and haunt . Ill read through them all today and see what I can turn up.


----------



## Master-Macabre (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's an awesome tutorial by Gryphern


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=16046

Phil did some work on dragon wings that may help with the structure.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

good ideas
check my link out also..maybe it will give you an idea
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=10862


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's a tutorial on making bat wings out of an umbrella on the Evil Mad Scientist Laboratories web site:

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/UmbrellaBatCostumeV2

This is their "last year's version" of a bat costume with wings:

http://www.evilmadscientist.com/article.php/UmbrellaBatCostume


----------

